# JFrame Rahmen entfernen



## h4ck4 (12. Jan 2010)

Hi, 
ich habe mittels "setUndecorated(true);" den Fensterrahmen entfernt...allerdings kann ich den JFrame nicht mehr bewegen, also sprich mittels PieceListener...die "setLocation()"-Methode aufrufen :-(

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit??
Bzw. Wie kann man den Rahmen sonst wegbekommen?? Evtl. auch mit UI Werten oder so was in die Richtung?! Mmmh...
Ach, der Rahmen muss für dieses Projekt weg.... :-( Falls keine ne Idee hat muss ich es so lassen wie bisher.....

Aber danke schonmal im Voraus ;-)

greetz chris


----------



## eRaaaa (12. Jan 2010)

Morgen!

Ich weiß zwar nicht genau was der PieceListener macht, jedenfalls sollte der setLocation-Aufruf auf alle Fälle auch funktionieren wenn setUndecorated true ist.

An sich kann man sich die Funktion die wahrscheinlich der PieceListener machen soll auch selber bauen mit einem Mouse+/MotionListener:

a) Du merkst dir den Klickpunkt als Instanzvariable meinetwegen:

```
private Point clickPoint;
```

b) Mittels MouseListener und mousePressed setzt du diesen:


```
addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() {
	    @Override
	    public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e) {
		clickPoint = e.getPoint();
	    }

	});
```


c) Und der MouseMotionListener sorgt fürs Setzen der neuen location:

```
addMouseMotionListener(new MouseMotionAdapter() {
	    @Override
	    public void mouseDragged(MouseEvent e) {
		Point location = getLocation();
		setLocation(location.x + e.getX() - clickPoint.x, location.y
			+ e.getY() - clickPoint.y);
	    }
	});
```

Gruß


----------

